
Hollywood’s dangerous obsession with China - wesd
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-daly-hollywood-20161007-snap-story.html
======
Fricken
Well well, the pinkos are back in Hollywood, only this time around they're
actually unscrupulous capitalists.

If you like watching 150 million dollar effects extravaganzas, you can count
on them to be watered down drivel tailored to appeal to the lowest common
denominator of the global audience, because that's what they have to do to
turn a buck, and they wouldn't exist otherwise. It's been that way for a
while.

There's nothing stopping Hollywood from making 30 mollion dollar films that
need only see a return at the domestic box office, it happens often enough,
and television is in a golden age. Everything is fine, America isn't on the
verge of squandering it's capacity to tell it's own stories.

Watching patriots squirm at the prospect of newfound Chinese middle class
consumer spending clout is all it takes to entertain me personally, I guess
I'm easy to please.

